# Intarsia 101 The Pattern



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all
Well I think I'm ready to do my next intarsia project.
I got a picture of the project to be from my buddy in Texas who wanted me to design a kit for him.You might remember the post about my customer Art who is 93 years old and still scrolling strong.It is a picture of a 1953 Ford F100 pickup that belongs to a friend of his. I designed the pattern with a background to look like a scene from a Texas farm so I think it should have a lot of depth and detail. I'm using an 11"x14" walnut frame with holly accents and 13 different woods ranging from 1/8" - 3/8" in thickness.
It should be alot of fun .Hope you all enjoy seeing it come to life--I know I will.

This is the photo of the 1953 Ford F 100 pick-up that I will use in this project. It shows that I have traced the outline using carbon paper onto regular paper.










This next photo shows the outline of the truck but not all details have been added yet.











This next pic shows that I have cut the outline of the truck out and pasted it to my new pattern sheet.It also shows that I have drawn the frame perimeter lines.











This is what the finished pattern looks like after I have drawn in the background and added all of the details that are needed to do the intarsia including the woods list.











This next photo shows the woods that will be used to create this intarsia.











The next session will Be about how to make the frame for this project


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

I got my note pad ready teach.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking pattern.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very interesting thread. Nice progression on the pics. Just wondering something. I noticed how you draw on the original pic to get your outline of pieces. I made a routed sign for the guitarist in our band and started out with a photo of him. I used adobe photoshop and one of the options was a sketch type drawing from a photo. This gave me a nice sketch of him, which I transferred to the wood and routed out his shape and used a woodburner for detail. It came out nice and made the process a lot easier. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Mike
Thanks for commenting. I know that I could do alot of it on the computer but I really enjoy hand drawing my patterns,gives each one a personal touch that I find is lacking in much of the art that you see today.Guess I'm just old school.


----------

